# Hacking



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 9, 2002)

Just a questions for all those who has Norton Personal Firewall.

Today its says that 10 people have tried to hack into my computer, using backdoor or a Trojan Horse. 

Is there a way, which i can prevent that from happening. Or stop people from trying to hack into my comp?


----------



## In Flames (Aug 9, 2002)

Well as if i understand you right Norton have stopped these hacking attempts. As for stopping people to try hack your computer, thats not happening ..you can only stop the bastards when they actually try 

And keep your firewall/virus software updated


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 9, 2002)

DAM, I've had like these notices saying how many people have tried to use a Trojan Horse to hack into my comp. Dam basturds


----------



## In Flames (Aug 9, 2002)

Yah they are evil  But you shouldnt have to worry unless you have a FTP server up and running.. Thats what most of them are after.. They use a tool to scan an IP adress range..that checks for FTP ports/servers, and when they scan your firewall register that as an attack when its actually harmless.
If you do have a FTP server just check for weird folders that seems to appear from nowhere..and delete them.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 9, 2002)

DAm, Oh well. I'm happy i bought Norton.

If I didn't have Norton, what would happen, would they gain access to my computer. And if they did what do they do to my comp?


----------



## In Flames (Aug 9, 2002)

Yeah if they are good at what they do they could access your files.

If you had a FTP they would use it to store games/movies/music and give out the info so other people could download it from your comp.

And if they are after to gain access to regular computers theyre likely to mess around destroying things for you  I cant understand that they actually find this funny!


----------



## Adrastea (Aug 10, 2002)

I do! Except I would never do it, (besides trying to hack into my brothers computer). 
It is like playing a game of hide and go seek, or trying to be Bond, James Bond. To say that your smarter then the million aire who made the program to try and stop people like you.  But I don't know why people would spend their whole lives just breaking into a big company or something like that. (besides get loads of money)


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 10, 2002)

I seriously doubt that such things were not happening BEFORE you bought the Firewall, I mean it would be a bit nieve to believe that suddenly after installing your firewall software every felonious reprobate with nothing better to do started hammering on it. Chances are what Norton is detecting are Game Server Index programs looking for Unreal and Quake servers running on the net and such. I get about 80 attempts to access obscure ports in my TCP/IP stack every week, and It would most likely be higher with a broadband connection.

Before you get scared and start thinking that they are all out to get you, bear in mind that if you are running Norton AntiVirus with the updated definitions you are most likely safe from any Trojan Horse attacks because it would recognise the "Server Side" app needed for such an attempt...


----------



## Bitternstorm (Aug 30, 2002)

I think ReadWryt is correct here the biggest offender being AOL (if you use them) and there line status checks at set times,if you do a trace on the URL you will often find the supposed hack comes from a primary server usually the same one.With BB i have found the attempts by AOL to access my comp have nearly stopped but new ones crop up often now from other places.To be sure run a check at the symantec site to check safety,be careful and update defs as mentioned.

Sorry for being serious it was un-called for i know.


----------

